# Warning: Beware of Bots & Auto swiping Software!



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

*What are the risks?*

The possibility of getting deactivated by Amazon is the least of the risks when you decide to install a bot on your smartphone. 
Installing a bot require giving your device unrestricted access to the robot software at the developers level or rooting the device. All SOFTWARE INSTALLED ON YOUR DEVICE CAN BE MONITORED AND CONTROLLED WITHOUT YOU EVEN BEING AWARE OF IT.
Rooting your actual physical phone comes with huge risks of actually damaging the device to the point where it is unusable and needs to be reset by a professional or even replaced.

*Bots like FRep are also keyloggers*.

Upon downloading the software, it asks for administrative privileges.
With full administrative rights, FRep Bot knows and can control everything happening on an your device.

Cyber crooks have also noticed their potential and have come up with malicious bots - programs designed to secretly carry out whatever actions they demand.

*Turning your computer into a zombie*
Once installed, your computer becomes part of a a network of zombie-computers controlled from the distance by a cybercriminal.

Your Amazon account can be manipulated to make it seems as if you are trying to defraud Amazon. Not only will you get deactivated, but with a felony conviction, you may never be able to get another job anywhere.

If you like to gamble, consider the cost/benefit ratio. Bots are a bad bet!


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Lol, please tell what your sources are for this scare post.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Also, bots your hair will fall out and you will become impotent -- unless you want to be, in which case you'll be getting women pregnant just by flashing a smile.


----------



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

The truth does sound like a scare post! Nevertheless it remains the truth!

Some people will reduce the risk of bank information being stolen by having a separate phone with just the Amazon software and the FRep software installed. But the Amazon software can be hacked with Frep installed. It admits all of this in the disclamer you agree to in order to install the software.

So much information is being harvested from bots on smartphone. There are job opportunities that bot makers are offering to sift through data. These job listing are posted all over. If you have a bot, it may take some time for the cyber con men to get to the information harvested from your device. But eventually they will!


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Pragmatic said:


> The truth does sound like a scare post! Nevertheless it remains the truth!
> 
> Some people will reduce the risk of bank information being stolen by having a separate phone with just the Amazon software and the FRep software installed. But the Amazon software can be hacked with Frep installed. It admits all of this in the disclamer you agree to in order to install the software.
> 
> So much information is being harvested from bots on smartphone. There are job opportunities that bot makers are offering to sift through data. These job listing are posted all over. If you have a bot, it may take some time for the cyber con men to get to the information harvested from your device. But eventually they will!


Please site your sources.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

You should get a job co-hosting a show with Alex Jones. Do you drive with a tin foil hat on too while delivering?


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nick Starr said:


> You should get a job co-hosting a show with Alex Jones. Do you drive with a tin foil hat on too while delivering?


I see you are a fan of Alex Jones. I am not!
I do not wish to work for Alex Jones.
Did you know that Alex Jones works for the CIA?

*Here is something that Alex Jones will not tell you:*
The Fluoride you have been ingesting from toothpaste and water over a period of years will alter your brain somehow!

Fluoride is a mind lifting drug. It is the active ingredient in all medicines given to insane asylum patients.
It is the main ingredient in nerve gas!
It is the main ingredient in rat poison!

Yes, sir! Fluoride had very impressive results in the prison population experiment.
That is why it has been introduced to the entire population, through the water supply.
Fluoride is banned in all other developed country.

And, by the way. The White House water supply doesn't contain fluoride!

All I am saying is that you sound as if you had too much fluoride in your diet!


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Plot twist... 6Yankee5 is really a bot


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't hear much talk about the update 5966 with the refresh button?
Seems amazon is going back to a touch to refresh. Can't see it in action as I already have a block for today.


----------



## Lout (Jun 2, 2016)

Just updated to 5966. Tap and swipe refresh both available.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

What he says is true, anyone can code a bot with hidden strings that would allow access to your stuff or make you a zombie, people are too gullible these days.

If you trust a bot maker, make sure you get that one and only that one, many hackers see opportunity in these scenarios and make bots that can turn your connection into fuel for an Ion Cannon or get access to your stuff.

Like all hax, you gamble when you skid and not code your own warez, it results in either your funeral or your win.


----------

